# which ups?



## yabbadaaba (Jun 27, 2012)

i have 500va apc ups already.
buying new rig-
i5 2400
dh67cl b3
hd7850
corsair gs600
lg led 2060t
will the above mentioned ups be enough?how much back up time will it give? i will be using monitor from that too..
or should i buy new one? suggestions please along with prices if you know..my budget 2-3k..


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2012)

The UPS you have is enough though for a upgrade you can get a APC 650VA ups.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2012)

It's enough. to be hones you don't need a upgrade for now


----------



## yabbadaaba (Jun 28, 2012)

how much back up time will 500va will give? i dont want my computer shutting down suddenly if the power goes off..will it give atleast 5 mins?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 28, 2012)

of course. Also with the Powerchute Software[(Provided with UPS) or get the laterst from the site itself] you will be able to see how much battery power is left. Even if you forget to shutdown the Software itself will shut it down so that you do not suffer any data loss.


----------



## yabbadaaba (Jul 4, 2012)

my ups went dead i think..i assembled everything today only.the ups just closed shutting system suddenly even though there was no blackout..definitely need to buy now..

apc 650va wll be enough or 800va?


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2012)

650VA is enough but if yu want to get more backup time then get 800VA or 1000/1100VA UPS.


----------



## yabbadaaba (Jul 5, 2012)

got 650va for 3000..very hard to find and those who were having it were charging unreasonable amount like 3400-3500.everyone was having 600va for 2200.(baffled by price difference of more than 1000 for mere 50 extra watts)..
i think apc is discontinuing 650 va for 700va


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 5, 2012)

hey should we see the "va" or "W"??
 i mean, mine's 600va/ 360w.
it means they are interconvertible? like so many meters is that many kms?


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ just look for VA rating.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 6, 2012)

va rating x power factor = wattage


----------

